
StarWars + Git logs = StarLogs - artemave
http://starlogs.net/
======
artemave
Check out this one: <http://starlogs.net/#s-t-a-r-w-a-r-s/episode-iv>

~~~
m4tthumphrey
I was wondering how long it would take for someone to do this and look it's
been done already!

------
tterrace
This is very cool. I also just noticed a neat quirk - if you switch tabs (I'm
on chrome) the animations pause but the timer to show the text keeps ticking.
So all the text bunches up at the bottom until you switch back at which point
the text blob starts to fade out all together.

The page visibility api: <http://www.w3.org/TR/2011/WD-page-
visibility-20110602/> might be able to help with that.

~~~
kpreid
Not a bad idea to respond to visibility, but to solve the blob problem it
would be better to explicitly synchronize text creation and text position.
This is basic in game/simulation programming: you don't want the rules of the
game to change depending on the performance of the computer — it may be
slower, but it should be internally consistent.

For example, have a single, explicit 'scroll position' or 'time' variable
(they're equivalent in this case), increment it on a timer, and insert new
text when (time mod N) rolls over.

------
susi22
<http://starlogs.net/#twitter/bootstrap>

5 seconds in "shiiiit"

~~~
robododo
Haha, it's like "How not to write commit logs, THE MOVIE"

------
looki
Neat, but shouldn't it show the commits first to last?

~~~
artemave
It is a git log viewer. So it follows `git log` behaviour.

~~~
Scriptor
I'd still like a way to see it first-to-last, if only to get the combined
nostalgia from seeing those first commits and from the music.

~~~
artemave
A lot of people requested it. Hence `reverse` option is on my todo list.

------
jared314
Awesome. But, shouldn't it be going from first commit to latest commit? Like
telling the story of the project.

Edit: Found the repo[0] in the page source.

[0] <https://github.com/artemave/StarLogs>

~~~
Oxxide
even if not, it'd be pretty sweet if there was an option to do so.

~~~
jared314
It is an existing issue, in the repo, that could use some love.

<https://github.com/artemave/StarLogs/issues/2>

------
codecurve
From now, every time I create a new repo, the first commit message is going to
be "A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away".

~~~
jaredmcateer
Unfortunately it seem to scroll from newest to oldest

~~~
NickNameNick
Continually rebasing a shared repos to keep the 'A long time ago ...' message
at the top would probably be a bad idea

------
fdb
I wonder which open-source project has the funniest commit messages for this.

The ones from commit logs from last night seem to work quite well:
<http://starlogs.net/#astanway/Commit-Logs-From-Last-Night> (NSFW)

------
alan_cx
I was hoping I could bung in any url and see the text scrolling, like a
BBC.co.uk news item, or something. Was looking forward to reading the news in
that format. Especially with the music. It kinda seemed appropriate for a
certain huge UK story...

------
rhapsodyv
Great!!! Now I can convince my boss to change from svn to git! :D

~~~
antimora
except that it does not work on private repos =(

------
moe
Sadly it sort of bugs out when the commit messages are really long:
<http://starlogs.net/#torvalds/linux>

------
masukomi
They don't seem to actually get any smaller (faux perspective) as they scroll
up, they just scroll up and fade out... :/

~~~
kaoD
I definitely see the letters getting smaller. Chrome Stable here.

~~~
jaredmcateer
Chrome Version 27.0.1453.12 dev Ubuntu 12.04 also not seeing the effect,
though I did on my windows machine (running latest stable)

------
akadien
This is the whole reason why I went into computer science. I watched all of my
repos twice today, then I started picking repos at random. Even my non-techie
"I can't work an Apple Magic Pad" big-boobed wife thinks it's super cool. Well
done!!

------
sravfeyn
There's small problem on how browsers respond, when we change the
hash#parameter in the URL and hit ENTER in the sites where DOM is manipulated
using AJAX depending on hash-value, like in this site. It doesn't get updated
until we hit ENTER for second time in Chrome, reload in Firefox.

I also have a similar site that manipulates DOM depending on hash value. If
you are on instamovi.com/#bourne with bourne movies listed...and you change it
to instamovi.com/#bond and hit ENTER, there's no change in the DOM. You have
to hit ENTER again, then the movie listing changes to Bond movies.

Similar thing happens here on starlogs.net/#repo1 to starlogs.net/#repo2

Any idea how to fix this?

~~~
glitchdout
Why not use the HTML5 history API? Why do people still use onhashchange?
Better browser support?

------
autotravis
This is awesome! Is the entry box for the repo supposed to go away once it
finds it? It stayed there, covering the text in Chrome 27 dev on Arch... It
would be cool if it disappeared.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
I had that problem on Chrome 26.0.1410.63 as well. If you refresh the page (or
just go directly to the URL that gets produced after you specify a repo), it
won't be there.

------
hostops
My coworker instantly after me showing him this -> him: quick lets turn our
private repos public to use with this -> me: LOL -> boss: frown

------
pw7
Great idea and what a fun way to read through commit messages

<http://starlogs.net/#discourse/discourse>

Also fun :)

------
xanadohnt
3-2-1 Disney take down notice.

------
vog
I love the idea, but I'd have preferred a more subtle approach, e.g. using
only music with a free license or explicit permission by the author. Although
I don't consider George Lucas to be a troll, I'm afraid that in general, this
attitude (just use the music and see what happens) is an invitation for
copyright trolls.

------
seivan
Surprisingly funny. :) I wish the url changed so one could link someone.
Solved now, but it should be added.

~~~
artemave
Just changed it so you can specify user/repo in hashtag:
<http://starlogs.net/#rails/rails>

~~~
mmahemoff
Nice, but please consider switching to HTML5 history (pushState). It's just as
easy and a lot cleaner. Especially that you can use popstate to let people
switch the URL.

It's amazing anyway.

~~~
mcrittenden
If he were to use pushState for this, wouldn't he need a .htaccess (or other
means) to point all requests to index.html? Meaning it's not just as easy?

~~~
mmahemoff
Yes, it is a bit more config on the server. The site can still be a FD at JS
client though, you just need to make sure all paths link to it.

------
craigching
Didn't realize my sound was off. Way cooler with the sound on :)

------
graywh
I don't like how it joins the summary line and the explanatory text with just
a space. I'd recommend preserving blank lines in the commit message as line
breaks.

------
cheshire137
Tried giving it both my Github user name as well as the URL to my Github
profile. It "couldn't find the repo" in both cases. :/

~~~
rkuykendall-com
It wants it in the format username/repo, not just username. So for example,
rkuykendall/Simplici7y or moneypenny/GithubFacebook

~~~
pkamb
I took that to mean "username _or_ repo".

------
mojoe
This is hilarious, and would probably get hugely popular if you let people put
custom text in there and then link to it.

------
wubbfindel
This would be a great way to read headings from an RSS feed!

Wonder if the _feedly_ guys would consider it as a hidden view?

------
muan
AWESOME. I am surprised that I found this funny, though it doesn't seem to
work with user url, does it?

~~~
honigbeutler
it does you have to kill the spaces between name / repo to name/repo

------
leot
... makes coding that much more epic.

------
JiPi
Hahaha, awesome! Made me laugh out loud, alone, in my home office! :)

------
spuz
It would be great if this worked on private repos.

~~~
aroman
Well then it wouldn't be very private, would it? I mean if you're trusting
this website with your commit logs, presumably they would also have access to
all of your source code...

I guess it depends on your needs for privacy.

------
dariot
One of the best GitHub-related apps, honestly

------
UncleBill
I was so excited when the music began!!!

------
ozh
Most awesomest thing of the day.

------
miles_matthias
This is my new favorite website.

------
anigbrowl
I want to read HN this way :-|

------
tunnuz
You made my year. :D

------
mschuster91
I literally fell from the chair due to laughter. Brilliant.

------
antimora
support for private repos would be nice.

------
sanketsaurav
A.W.E.S.O.M.E!

------
slosh
please do this for basecamp!!!!!!!

------
phalasz
Love it. :)

------
limpangel
awesome

